# MP Cheryl Gallant steps into the fray on Treatment of Veterans and Service Mbrs



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

It isn't just Mr Fantino disrespecting Veterans, it includes other members of the House as well.

Those posted to, or have having been posted to, Petawawa know the Conservative MP, Cheryl Gallant.  Well, she has just stuck her foot in her mouth again, in comments about Veterans.  Here is a screen shot of what a friend posted on her FB page; before someone, her or one of her minions, took down--a reasonable post removed:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152569623259972&set=gm.723365947696492&type=1&theater


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

Now her page has been removed, after several similar comments were made, and removed.  Not a good day to be a Conservative.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It isn't just Mr Fantino disrespecting Veterans, it includes other members of the House as well.
> 
> Those posted to, or have having been posted to, Petawawa know the Conservative MP, Cheryl Gallant.  Well, she has just stuck her foot in her mouth again, in comments about Veterans.  Here is a screen shot of what a friend posted on her FB page; before someone, her or one of her minions, took down--a reasonable post removed:


Good catch - to add a touch of context, here's what the Canadian Press, via the _Toronto Star_, said ....


> .... Long-time Conservative MP Cheryl Gallant, whose Ontario riding includes Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, put an even finer point on the government’s message.
> 
> The widely held belief among soldiers that admitting to post-traumatic stress can jeopardize their careers is little more than a figment of their imaginations, she told the House.
> 
> Any treatment they received at the military’s new operation stress injury clinics is considered “completely confidential,” Gallant said. “And the stigma that has to be overcome is a stigma within themselves.” ....


.... and here's what Hansard says was said in the House of Commons yesterday during debate on CF mental health issues:


> _*Mr. Peter Stoffer (Sackville—Eastern Shore, NDP):  * _ Mr. Speaker, I want to thank the hon. minister and the previous minister for their kind words of sympathy for the families who have suffered tragic losses as a result of suicide. I want to thank them as well for recognizing what our men and women in uniform do on a regular basis, not just at home but around the world.
> 
> I would make one recommendation to the defence minister, which he could do right now, that would change the lives of hundreds of military personnel who serve under his watch. The minute they come forward and admit they have a mental or physical problem, the clock starts ticking on their removal from the military. Many men and women in the service will not come forward, knowing full well that it means the loss of their jobs in the military. A recommendation is to either eliminate the 10-year rule for benefits, or allow the men and women who come forward to stay in the military until they have another proper full-time job, or allow them to get all the proper services and benefits and pensionable amounts they could have for the rest of their natural lives. If the minister did that, he would improve the lives of many who serve under his watch.
> 
> ...





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now her page has been removed, after several similar comments were made, and removed.  Not a good day to be a Conservative.


Yup.


----------



## Remius (31 Jan 2014)

:facepalm:


Looks like her whole page is down now...


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now her page has been removed, after several similar comments were made, and removed.  Not a good day to be a Conservative.



Really George ... Hex Dumbells?  LMAO.

I see that Rose (retired bin rat) posted to her page in your screen shot; if Rose's posting, it's truly not a good day to be a conservative. I luv Rose ... am saddened that the page is down now so I can't see it.


----------



## Gronk (31 Jan 2014)

So... according to her, everyone who has ever been medically released has voluntarily put their own neck on the chopping block. What self serving crap.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jan 2014)

> When members come forward and ask for help for operational stress injuries, that does not mark day one of the beginning of the end of their careers. Any treatment they receive, be it through the military itself or through operational stress injury social support, OSISS, is kept completely confidential. The chain of command does not have access to their medical records, and the stigma that has to be overcome is a stigma within themselves.



In practice this is inaccurate.
Strictly speaking a member's reasons for seeking treatment, or their injury, is confidential but you would be delusional to believe everyone at your work place won't find out.


----------



## brihard (31 Jan 2014)

Her page seems to be back up. I've seen a minor social media campaign getting pushed to flood her with replies to her BS...


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Her page seems to be back up. I've seen a minor social media campaign getting pushed to flood her with replies to her BS...



And, this just in on my crackbook - with a link to the below article and a, "Hey, hey!! Ho, Ho ...  has got to go" -- from retired types living in guess who's riding now (so that's where their votes are ...)

http://www.pembroketoday.ca/default.asp?pid=877730&wireid=00498_ARP_GallantAllInMinds1_071616


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

In the Twitterverse we find:  https://twitter.com/cherylgallant


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2014)

Perhaps we should have paid more attention to Rick Mercer back in 2011:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugKF7Vw1uf4



Perhaps Stephen Harper is not as savvy a political leader as one may think.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2014)

If we're sharing MP Gallant material, how about this one from the House of Commons last October?


> Mr. Speaker, as November 11 approaches, I rise to remember 41 brave women and men from CFB Petawawa who made the supreme personal sacrifice for their country as members of the mission to Afghanistan.
> 
> Lest we forget, it was the decision of the previous government to play politics with military procurement. The short-sighted cancellation of the Sea King helicopter replacement contract led to many preventable casualties. Forcing our soldiers onto roads mined with bombs and improvised explosive devices caused precious Canadian blood to be spilt. Only after our Conservative government provided the right equipment, heavy-lift Chinook helicopters, did casualty levels drop.
> 
> Lest we forget, the opposition continues to play politics with military procurement. Come next election, we will remember.


----------

